
Matt Parker – Standup Mathematician - ehudla
http://standupmaths.com/
======
standupmaths
Hello everyone. Didn’t expect to see myself here. I was so startled I made an
account.

Ah… you’ll probably enjoy my new book about maths mistakes. Check if your
favourite programming error is in there!

[http://wwwh.umble-pi.com](http://wwwh.umble-pi.com)

~~~
taneq
Hi Matt! Great to see you're doing so well!

(Fellow UWA alum and Slime Volleyball ex-World-Champion here. :D )

~~~
standupmaths
Hello! It’s been a long time since playing slime volleyball on translucent
iMacs.

------
mjlee
Given we've got Matt Parker and Excel on the front page at the same time, it
feels like I have to recommend this video of both:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBX2QQHlQ_I](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBX2QQHlQ_I)

~~~
antibland
It's daring, but comes nowhere near the great spreadsheet comics of the past.

------
discobean
Also recommend Numberphile YT channel
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCoxcjq-8xIDTYp3uz647V5A](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCoxcjq-8xIDTYp3uz647V5A)
that also has some cool stuff w/ Matt and others

~~~
jedimastert
Also check out his channel!
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCSju5G2aFaWMqn-_0YBtq5A](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCSju5G2aFaWMqn-_0YBtq5A)

------
adito
Speaking of which, this is my favorites skits from Matt's Youtube channel
[https://youtu.be/Bcr9-93wXng](https://youtu.be/Bcr9-93wXng) (Stand-up comedy
about Equations That Correspond to Vortex Motions (aka "smoke rings”).).

------
kgwxd
He does the best calculator unboxing videos. Very detailed and accurate:
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLt5AfwLFPxWKAINNfxIdY...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLt5AfwLFPxWKAINNfxIdYmFVKuk_F_cQq)

------
jobigoud
"There is only One True Parabola"
[https://youtu.be/hoh4TmPzu1w?t=70](https://youtu.be/hoh4TmPzu1w?t=70)

~~~
yantrams
I find the end bit even more amusing :)
[https://youtu.be/hoh4TmPzu1w?t=558](https://youtu.be/hoh4TmPzu1w?t=558)

------
throwaway8521
Matt, what are your top recommended intro to proofs books for math beginners?

~~~
standupmaths
For a modern popular math book I would recommend The Man Who Loved Only
Numbers (by Paul Hoffman) about the life Paul Erdős. Is a great intro to the
life of a working mathematician and a bit about proof.

The classic text is How To Solve It (by Georg Pólya). A bit antiquated but
still good.

Beyond that: find an introductory text book to a subject and start trying the
worked examples!

~~~
fjsolwmv
Isn't that a bit misleading because Erdos was a famously unusual mathematician
personality/lifestyle? I think focusing on Erdos as an intro fetishizes
mathematicians/mathematics.

~~~
standupmaths
Good point but the book is very clear about how unusual Erdős was and talks
about the lives of more normal mathematicians he worked with.

------
abulman
I do enjoy his geeky humour, and the rest of the Festival of Spoken nerd's
(@fotsn), and actually went to see him and others just a couple of weeks ago
at @AEOUD.

It was also the day before he posted
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSSsZLTMDq0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSSsZLTMDq0)
which explains how I was the 'Thirty-seventh﻿' commentator - though you'll
have to sort by newest comments and go down to at least the first couple of
hundred comments to get that joke :)

------
roel_v
If you like nerd humor, you'll also like Standup Economist
(standupeconomist.com)

------
bberenberg
I'm not into math at all, stumbled upon his stuff a year ago, ended up
marathoning his entire Youtube channel. Great presenter and entertainer.

